# Stuck stem



## Non_verbal (May 17, 2013)

Iv got a Raleigh arena from the 70s and its a bit of a project bike.however I cnt seem to remove the stem,there was no bolt in it when I got the bike,and the stem wont budge at all.from the bottom of the forks I can see  a nut type looking thing stuck,I can push it up and down but it won't come out.any ideas? Really need to get this stem off to remove the forks.thanks


----------



## tailhole (May 17, 2013)

*punch it*

Dump liberal amounts of PB blaster (the best), WD 40 (pretty good) or good ole Coke a Cola (takes a couple weeks) in there and then find a punch (long, beefy nail or bolt from Hardware store withe the point ground flat) and stick it in the stem hole and smack it with a hammer.  the nut should fall & the stem should pull out.
Good luck Mister.


----------

